# Experiences with British Shorthairs?



## starships (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello everyone, sorry if i'm posting this in the wrong place!
My boyfriend and I are considering getting a British Shorthair next year (we're currently living in flat which has a no pets allowed rule) and we're planning on moving out in january to a place that does allow pets. I've had cats before when I lived at home with my family, including a gorgeous Persian who we got when he was an adult, as well as bringing up a Bombay from a kitten.

We've fallen in love with the BSH breed and have spent a lot of time researching them, and was wondering if anyone could share with us their experiences of having one (especially bringing them up from a kitten). Are they ok with being on their own as much as most websites say- i'm at university and my boyfriend has a full time job, so i'm home 3 days a week and usually only have half days at uni. However I wouldn't want him to get too bored/lonely.

Many thanks!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I got Merlin from a shelter when he was almost 3, he is a typical BSH except in that he is very active, vocal and very stubborn. He seems ok being on his own while I´m at work and demands attention when I get back, he needs his long minutes of cuddles, shoulder climbing and whatever comes his way. I would recomend one anyday.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

TBH.. i would think about getting 2.. mainly due to the amount of time left alone.. we have 7 cats and 4 dogs so ours are never lonely.. plus there is always someone in the house if not us then one of our sons.

BSH are lovely cats, but i never go by what things say or what anyone tells me about a certain breed... whatever cat you get will have its own personallity and traits.

5 of my cats are ragdolls and all are differant.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
I have had British for the last 18 years. They are a wonderful Breed and I would love one in every colour
I always think that two cats are better than one.
1. They will always have company.
2 You tend not to feel so guilty when you go out
3 When you only have one you wish you had bought two.


Years ago when we first had Yazmin our first British cream we couldn't afford two so we bought a domestic kitten as well.

They had a great friendship and loved each other.

If you only go for one and he or she will be left on their own a bit then you can easily adapt a play area.
Large cat scratching post with lots of play and sleep attachments to it.
Mine have a Toy box filled with stuff.

What colour do you have in mind?


----------



## starships (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow so many replies so quickly, thank you all!
Merlin12, that's great that your cat is vocal, the persian that lives with my parents (and is far too attached to them for me to take him now) talked all of the time. Having a quiet cat would be so strange, i'm secretly hoping that the one we choose is a chatterbox too 

I've not considered getting two cats and will discuss it with the boyfriend, i'd be a little bit worried about how much it would be to look after them- we're confident we're able to afford one cat but not sure how much it'll be to look after two. It's definitely something that we should think about- The career i'm after will be very long hours so wouldn't want to 'abandon' him at home once I finish uni.

Jill3- we're hoping to get a male blue


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I do think they make perfect indoor cats. More than happy to lounge about rather than go out hunting, i do not feel they have the common sense to go outdoors anyway, mine certainly doesn't.

Remember though if you are considering getting a kitten you will need to be a sure as damnit that you can keep this cat for 20 years. I wouldn't like to think a move to a place which does not allow cats again would mean you'd have to give him up.

As for the breed itself, i think mine ticks all the boxes and is the perfect pet :001_smile:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I think a BSH is an ideal breed to go for if you are only going to have one. don't get me wrong, in an ideal world then I am sure almost all cats would prefer a bit of company if the owner is out at work but BSH's seem happy to just potter about on their own. 

Claude is blue colour pointed BSH, he is two years old and pretty much stereotypical to the breed characteristics - very affectionate but not a lap cat, he will sit next to me on the sofa instead. He is ridiculously lazy and as far as children are concerned bombproof. He is not overly chatty - he yowls when he is hungry and chirrups when happy but thats it as far as noise goes (other than the thudding as he walks around the house!). He is lovely and I can't recommend the breed highly enough. 

My sister has a blue self and he is exactly the same.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I do think it is unfair that people with multiple cats keep pressing people who say they only want one cat to have more than one. 

I am sure my 13 month old who I got when she was 6 months old, is quite happy on her own, She gets all my attention and care when I am at home in the evenings and weekends. 

I will concede though if people are getting young kittens which would be left on their own for long periods then 2 is probably a good idea.


----------



## VixB (Oct 10, 2010)

I have 2 BSH's. My female, Lily, is a blue and my boy, Monty is a cream. They are just both amazing. Both complete characters, they are very chilled out happy cats. Monty is super lazy, Lily a bit more active. I would recommend the breed to anyone! We've had them both since they were kittens, had Lily first and then we got Monty when she was about 9 months. Lily was on her own till then and I think she was perfectly happy although she does love having Monty here now, they play for hours and often drive us mad! (flying past our heads chasing each other!) They are not very vocal, just the odd happy chirp at us or each other. Both indoor cats, they don't really show any interest in going out although do like sitting on the windowsill watching the world go by. I've got a 7 year old daughter, who adores them both and vice versa. If I can't find the cats they are always in Poppy's bedroom with her.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Now my garden has been escape proof, cookie does like to go out and tries to get out of the back door when ever I put the key in the lock 

She went for it earlier when I opened the door to put her litter clump out, she stopped in her tracks when she noticed the wet ground 

She does not like getting her feet wet, but is fascinated by running water


----------



## starships (Jun 15, 2012)

These replies are amazing and so helpful, again thank you so much!

One of the things that drew me to getting a BSH (as well as the fact that I was obsessed with Alice in Wonderland as a child and loved the cheshire cat's grin!) was that most of the information i've read about them says that they're happy being on their own more than other breeds. 

I've thought about when we're hoping to get one (january next year), and between that time and may i'll be on study leave quite frequently, and hopefully i'll have a good uni timetable (my first year was 4 days a week, 2 of which were half days) so i'll be able to stay at home most of the time, especially when he's young, and give him lots of attention/keep an eye on him. 

Do they tend to travel well in cars? (or cats in general- something i've never thought about!) My family live a 2 1/2 hr drive away and I love to visit them occasionally. I don't know whether it would be a good thing to take a cat somewhere else in a different environment for a few days.

Cookieandme- that reminds me of my parents' persian- the winter before last when it snowed we took him out for a walk on a lead (he likes going for walks) so he could experience snow, he didn't like it so much and we got a lot of odd looks from passers by as you can imagine c:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I guess a young cat will get used to travelling in cars. I picked Cookie up and had about an hour and a half drive, she was quite vocal to start with but settled down after that. Same going to the vets, she is vocal for a bit, then settles.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

lol, Merlin loses his ability to utter sounds when he goes to the vet.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Cookie has this pitiful cry when we go to the vets, which is why I moved to a vets nearer home. :cryin: Less stressful for us both


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe somone could start a BSH thread with some lovely pictures?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lunabuma said:


> Maybe somone could start a BSH thread with some lovely pictures?


Great idea, I'll start one now


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> Maybe somone could start a BSH thread with some lovely pictures?


There are a few already. Just try the search function and should bring them up


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Once again my little madam gets me up at the crack of dawn . I am downstairs and she starts that noise which says, come and find me - twice this happens now I suspect she is upstairs probably asleep


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I want to see more pics of Alfie and Cookie please


----------



## VixB (Oct 10, 2010)

Cookieandme - Monty is obsessed with water! Spends his time sat at the side of the kitchen sink catching drips, he sticks his head under running taps, is often found in the bathroom sink and will stand at / on the side of bath while we're in it! He's ended up in it a couple of times but has learnt his lesson with that!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

VixB said:


> Cookieandme - Monty is obsessed with water! Spends his time sat at the side of the kitchen sink catching drips, he sticks his head under running taps, is often found in the bathroom sink and will stand at / on the side of bath while we're in it! He's ended up in it a couple of times but has learnt his lesson with that!


Jumpy is exactly the same!!! Yesterday he was sat in the bath tub staring at the little drops of water dripping from the tap!! I am certain he's partly BSH :001_smile:


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

I Love British shorthairs and was meant to get one this year but ended up keeping a foster kitten instead, I will own one in the future, just remember to please go to a registered breeder who lets them go neutered health tested at 13weeks old  I love the blues, but have also seen some bi colour ones that I love and I want a black or cream one


----------



## starships (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi folks, sorry to revive this old-ish thread I started, but just wanted to let you all know that i'm collecting a British Shorthair kitten next week! We fell in love with a blue/cream girl (even though we originally planned to get a boy). My partner and I are very lucky as we thought we would have to wait until we move flats because of landlord trouble but we've managed to get it sorted. Your input has been invaluable to us with choosing the breed and learning about them. Can't wait to find out what characteristics our girl will have


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

starships said:


> Hi folks, sorry to revive this old-ish thread I started, but just wanted to let you all know that i'm collecting a British Shorthair kitten next week! We fell in love with a blue/cream girl (even though we originally planned to get a boy). My partner and I are very lucky as we thought we would have to wait until we move flats because of landlord trouble but we've managed to get it sorted. Your input has been invaluable to us with choosing the breed and learning about them. Can't wait to find out what characteristics our girl will have


How lovely! Don't forget to come back and post pictures, what do you think you will call her?


----------



## starships (Jun 15, 2012)

I definitely will! We plan to call her Misa (after a character from a Japanese anime called Death Note), I think she'll suit it quite well.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

starships said:


> Hi folks, sorry to revive this old-ish thread I started, but just wanted to let you all know that i'm collecting a British Shorthair kitten next week! We fell in love with a blue/cream girl (even though we originally planned to get a boy). My partner and I are very lucky as we thought we would have to wait until we move flats because of landlord trouble but we've managed to get it sorted. Your input has been invaluable to us with choosing the breed and learning about them. Can't wait to find out what characteristics our girl will have


I'd suspect she'll be a typical "naughty tortie"


----------



## VixB (Oct 10, 2010)

Fab! My Monty's Mum is blue/cream, she's gorgeous! I shall look forward to photos. Enjoy!


----------

